# Best way to buy a holster, sight unseen?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I would like to buy two holsters: an OWB for my 92FS and a nice leather IWB for my USPc. Only problem is the two local joints don't really sell a lot of holsters and 90% of them are for Glocks. Any tricks of the trade to buying something online without being able to try it first?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry Spartan. I have a drawer full of thought it would work holsters that would argue I have no clue. Gun show used holster table would be my best recommendation if they do that in your area to find a variety of types and sizes you can personally feel and check them out.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Spartan said:


> I would like to buy two holsters: an OWB for my 92FS and a nice leather IWB for my USPc. Only problem is the two local joints don't really sell a lot of holsters and 90% of them are for Glocks. Any tricks of the trade to buying something online without being able to try it first?


I've bought all of mine over the internet without a problem. Here are some of the sites:

http://www.miltsparks.com/
http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/Default.htm
http://www.ubgholsters.com/index.html
http://www.bulmangunleather.com/
http://brommelandgunleather.com/products.htm

They will let you know if they have a blank of your gun that they use as a mold.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I went with some holsters I'd seen other people using and thought they'd work well for me too. For the most part I like Gould & Goodrich Holsters. I seen several I liked so I bought a few. I had tried several others and they just weren't quite right. I really think it's different for everyone. I have had holsters from about every good maker around before I found someone that makes them good for me. I wish I had looked at some first hand a little sooner...Would have saves me a good chunk of green.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Gould & Goodrich paddle holster w/thumbreak for my 92 FS. It's very comfortable and is good Italian leather. I think it's a model 807B but you can size by the make of gun and model. I bought mine sight unseen and I'm very happy with it. Good luck!


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

What about for fat people? Trying to hide a holster in the pants isnt easy. I saw a medium size guy conceal a full sized M&P outside his pants on his belt. I was pretty impressed. 

I wish my ruger was small enough to conceal.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Brevard said:


> What about for fat people? Trying to hide a holster in the pants isnt easy. I saw a medium size guy conceal a full sized M&P outside his pants on his belt. I was pretty impressed.
> 
> I wish my ruger was small enough to conceal.


I'm 5'9" and 235 lb. I use my Gould IWB daily. I an not thin by no means:smt022


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Sorry Spartan. I have a drawer full of thought it would work holsters that would argue I have no clue. Gun show used holster table would be my best recommendation if they do that in your area to find a variety of types and sizes you can personally feel and check them out.


+1...same here. I have a drawer full also. I guess the only way to get it done (if you can't spot one somewhere) is to buy it, try it, then sell it if it doesn't work out. You can always post them on the forum here for resale and see what happens. :smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sad part tekhead is if we had all that money back we wasted on holsters that did not work we'd be able to have at least a couple more treasures in the aersenal. I will say though I haven't bought anything from Galco or Fist I did not like. Fist makes some ultra thin and durable Kydex stuff at a reasonable price.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Spartan. I wasn't sure on this guy so i tried some others first. so far i love the Cochise Defender (K&D Holsters) with panel i bought. I wear it IWB, but it could (in theory anyway) be OWB also. How have i bought, some in my LGS, some online, some i shouldn't have, and some Kydex i have made.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Sad part tekhead is if we had all that money back we wasted on holsters that did not work we'd be able to have at least a couple more treasures in the aersenal.


+1... I just look at it as part of the journey. I've not had any problems reselling the ones I want to sell though. The one's that I have stuck in the drawer are the ones for "Gee, I might find a handgun that will fit this perfect." So I keep it for a while just in case. Just part of the addiction!!:anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have started making my own, in my quest for the perfect holster. Even at that, it's hard to get them just right.

My advice, for IWB, is to get one that is built to tuck a shirt over, and that can be adjusted for cant. This helps to conceal, and to make it more comfortable.

For OWB carry, I like a pancake style that rides high and has a radical forward cant.

But everybody is different, so you just have to take your best guess, like everybody else, and designate a large drawer for nothing but holsters.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I realize I am running blind here but whaddaya gonna do? I might just have to close my eyes, throw a dart at a bunch of choices, and run with it.


----------

